# First Pics



## Man1c (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi all, picked up this TT Monday afternoon. 
2.5 hrs journey back on mucky roads from trader so wasn't cleaned when pic taken.

Will do some proper *cleaned* photos another day.
Just got to say, what a blast. After driving an A2 Diesel up there and the V6 back, the grin extended beyond my face...
Seems to be in tip top condition. A few expected bits & bob that need sorting, a small dent, & a few minor blemishes but overall a stunner. Interior was in great nick too. 
Just cannot believe how these cars drive for 15 years of age. Feels solid, temp gauge sits bang on at 90, no issues with DSG at all so all in all am over the moon.

Will likely clay paintwork and buff it up to then use auto-finesse or similar finish to get it up to scratch.
Will be getting some ramps to do servicing etc but off the bat will probably get it done initially by Audi as £99 gets you a Haldex service which is pretty good value.

Cheers all

Matt


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, WElcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I miss my Mk1.


----------



## Man1c (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks.  
As previously posted, had to wait a week as garage was really busy which was tortuous.
Had my first concern yesterday as EML came on (not flashing) & stayed on.
Spoke to local garage who stuck diagnostics on and it's an exhaust sensor.
Going to get Haldex & DSG oil done for my own benefit so they can check out sensor then.
Bloody love this car. Everything is solid, no knocks or squeaks. 
Looking to start detailing shortly. 
Cheers
Matt


----------

